# Puppy! Zelda & Link (picture heavy)



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

This is my baby, Zelda. 

















and Link


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 8, 2006)

CUTEOVERLOAD!!!! OMG they look teddy bears! how old are they and when can I come over for a cuddle?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2006)

Aww, they are so cute!  We just named our new puppy Princess Zelda too


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

In those pics they are both a little over 5 months old (taken at different times).... althougn now Zelda is 11 months old and Link is 9 months old. 

She was even tinier when we first got her =( She weighed 1.6 lbs and fit in my boyfriends hand entirely. It was too cute.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_CUTEOVERLOAD!!!! OMG they look teddy bears! how old are they and when can I come over for a cuddle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are welcome to come over for a cuddle anytime!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Aww, they are so cute!  We just named our new puppy Princess Zelda too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I saw--  that's what made me want to post my pictures... because I was like "aww I have a Zelda too!" yours is precious toooo! I love her fur.


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Feb 8, 2006)

AWWWWW!!!!!!!!! 
wat kind of dog is it??????

*wants to know so she could go get herself one* lol


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 9, 2006)

They bothe are soooooooooo cute!!! I love doggies!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 9, 2006)

Woah, Link looks too cute to be real! I thought it was a soft toy for Zelda or something! Very cute!


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so fluffy!!  I want a Maltese too!  Link is cutie pie too!  Is he a Pom?


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

Those little dogs are darling!!! I just want to hug them!


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 9, 2006)

Aaahh Its A Maltese I Want Ittt!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2006)

Zelda is a maltipoo and Link is a pom. Zelda and Link thank you for all the compliments.


----------



## Marina (Feb 9, 2006)

They're absolutely gorgeous!  The first picture of Link is adorable !


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 10, 2006)

I've got a little black Pom puppy too, he's nearly 5 months. His name's Milo, look pretty similar to Link but a bit fluffier, has link had a hair cut he looks very clean cut?


----------



## user4 (Feb 10, 2006)

omg, i want it!!!! its such a cute little poofball!!! hehe i love it! looks like cotton with legs!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

freaking cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG....just so damn cute!


----------



## melly_x (Feb 12, 2006)

omg ADORABLE!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 12, 2006)

OMG!!! Link is the most adorable thing I've seen, first pic looks like a teddy bear but OMG! So gorgeous... I'm going out to buy me a puppy now...


----------



## Midgard (Feb 12, 2006)

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 12, 2006)

AHhhhhhhhhhh... SO CUTE!  I just want to cuddle it!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 19, 2006)

Omg!!! Theyre Adorable!!!!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 5, 2006)

theyre so adorable !  i have a maltese that looks just like zelda except she's not a puppy anymore lol


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiii............so cute and tiny!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

ahh. im obsessed with puppies. they are both way too cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirstetten* 
_I've got a little black Pom puppy too, he's nearly 5 months. His name's Milo, look pretty similar to Link but a bit fluffier, has link had a hair cut he looks very clean cut?_

 

Not at that time.. we recently had a "lion cut" on him and he looks uber! We have a little lion running around our apartment.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 18, 2006)

omggggg cutest things ever


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Can I Just Hug The Both Of Them Up!


----------



## user4 (Apr 1, 2006)

omg, i just saw link... he's the cutest thign ever... i have a pom... i wish she was a puppy again (shes about 10 now)... he is the freaking cutest thing ever... i wanna see more pics... i wanna see little lion pics!!! pretty please


----------



## ShirleyK (May 15, 2006)

Link looks like a baby bear to me...


----------



## fairymush (May 15, 2006)

Awww. They are both sooo cute!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 16, 2006)

OMG, Those puppies are sooooooo cute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## misslilith (May 21, 2006)

Your puppy named link really looks like a little bear. So sweet! Are you shure about him beeing a dog


----------



## xiahe (May 23, 2006)

*splode from cute* =D  so adorable!  and link looks like a little bear....lol


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

ohmy so cute!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 28, 2006)

oh how fuckin cute are they?... you are one lucky pup momma


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. how cute!!! lil furballs


----------



## xiahe (Jun 28, 2006)

zomg, cute!  link looks like a little black bear teehee....

legend of zelda fan, are we?  i ♥ those games...


----------



## quandolak (Jun 29, 2006)

...........


----------

